# Sevenstring Classifieds



## JamieOxford (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello, I've just joined the Sevenstring forum having read a lot of posts on here before.

I want to become an active member on here but am also looking to shift a few bits so I can invest in a decent 7-string.

Do I have to wait 6 months/100 posts before posting in the classifieds?

Jamie


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 31, 2011)

JamieOxford said:


> Do I have to wait 6 months/100 posts before posting in the classifieds?


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 31, 2011)

That's what the rules say, so, yes.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 31, 2011)

No.







But if you don't wait you'll get banned.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 31, 2011)

Site rules: they mean what they say


----------

